# What model Stihl brush cutter to rebuild?



## gregsl (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi, since I've acquired some tools for my 260 saw rebuild I figured I'd rebuild a brush cutter too.

I'm looking for a pro type brush cutter similar to the status of an 026/260 in the saw world.

What models would you reccomend.


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 18, 2013)

FS 85 = 026
FS 250 = MS 440
FS 550 = MS 880

You might skip rebuilding. Chances are if it's smoked it's smoked. Commercial users are killers on their boss's equipment. Most residential users won't wear one out.


----------



## gregsl (Nov 19, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> FS 85 = 026
> FS 250 = MS 440
> FS 550 = MS 880
> 
> You might skip rebuilding. Chances are if it's smoked it's smoked. Commercial users are killers on their boss's equipment. Most residential users won't wear one out.




Thanks! That's exactly the info I'm looking for.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 20, 2013)

You can't go wrong with an FS-250, Mine will cut anything it's had to do. Unless you're cutting timber the 550 is overkill. The 250 will cut small trees easy with the right attachment.


----------

